# Timing kit question



## Stickyfingersfrank (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi

I own a 73 lemans with a 350 engine that i'm going to give a tune up because i've got some oil leaks from the rear seal and the front seal and the oil pan.

The distributor needs some attention too because of pinging in high revs.

So i'm pulling the engine and giving it a paintjob/tune up.

Because i live in holland parts are a little bit harder to come by i already have a full gasket set, distributer kit and enamel for the engine.

Now somebody here in holland has a timing chain kit on craigslist, a comp cams 2112 double roller. 

Does this fit a stock engine with stock cam/crank?

Thanx 

Frank


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that set will fit your engine.
You can contact Compcams online and live-chat with a technican.
COMP Cams® - Technical Support and Contact Page


----------



## Stickyfingersfrank (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks i'll try that, they should know, right?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I would be very surprised if it doesn't fit. They say "Ideal for mild street performance applications" and "Pontiac 265-455"
If you are building a performance engine I would consider another kit from Comps like the 3112 or 7112. I live in Austria and often order parts from Summitracing. The 2112 will be about 80 Euro to your location including shipping and taxes.


----------



## Stickyfingersfrank (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks i tried to ask it but the online chat at comp cams didnt work yesterday so i sent an email to summit.. 
Some guy here in holland has it and he want to sell it to me for 45 euro.
I'm going to give my engine a tune up and its a street engine so its stock. But because the most timings kits look like they have a different camshaft sprocket i wasnt shure
And if i select stock replacement on summit its not in the list
So i think i'l give it a try

Frank

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Summit also has a live-chat. You will have to wait until 3pm our time... they start to work at 9am in Ohio which equals 15:00 over here 

I'm sure all the kits fit (2112, 3112, 7112) but I cannot tell you which one is best for your application.


----------



## Stickyfingersfrank (Feb 16, 2011)

Hmm i thought that the stock camshaft sprocket is just one bolt in the center of the sprocket and not like the one from comp cam with 3 bolts.. 
If you understand what i mean?

I can't send you a picture now but when i'm home i will post a pic ok?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

The stock kit has only one keyway crank sprocket. The difference to the CompCams kit is the "4-degree incremental adjustability". That's why the 2112 has a 3 keyway crank sprocket. 
It will not have an effect in terms of fittment, but it will give you more adjustability. You can retard or advance the camshaft by 4°. (or install it to stock specifications)


----------



## Stickyfingersfrank (Feb 16, 2011)

So i had contact with summit live chat..
He also said it would fit! 
But you never guess the guy who had it for sale already sold it to somebody else...

So i ordered one on ebay from a guy in england
Thanx for the advice!
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

